# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  أريدُ مديحاً بمناسبة مولد الإمام الحسين ع

## إحساس و حكاية

*بسم الله الرحمن الر**حيم*

*مرحبـــــــــــــــــا*

*كيفكم/ن .. إن شاء الله كلكم زينين .. و طيبين ..*

*لو سمحتوا حبايب .. أبغى أبيات شعريه مديح لمولد الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ..*

*هاهي تقترب مناسبة مولده الميمون ..*
*متباركين مُقدماً بذكرى ميلاد أحد شبابي أهل الجنة*
*الإمام الحسين عليه السلام*
*روحي له الفداء ..*
*أبغاها بشكل مرتب متسلسل الفقرات .. يعني ممكن أجيبها على شكل موال .. أبوذيات ..* 
*أنني إحدى خادمات أهل البيت عليهم السلام  و لي الشرف بذلك ..*
*و أبغى أغيّر الأبيات اللّي ألقيتها بالسنوات التي مضت فيا حبذا تساعدوني و لكم الأجر ..*
*أني ببحث إن شاء الله و بالنهاية بختار الأنسب ..*
*مُوفقين و متباركين مرة ثانية ..*
*في أمان الله تعالى*.

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*خاب ظني ..*
*افتكرت بلاقي أبيات روائع موجودة هِنا ..*
*لكن ..*
*طيب مو مشكلة .. راح احط شويات من اللي عندي ..*
*و أشكر كل من حاول بس ما لقى ..*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*مــاذا تقـول إذا قصـدت رحابه*
*مــاذا تقول وفـى حشاك ضرام* 
*ماذا تقـول وأنت أنت ومن هو*
*أنـى تراه وقـد عــــلاه لثــــام* 
*قـل يا أبا الإكـرام هـذى حالتى*
*أنت الرجــا المأمول أنت إمــام* 
*قل يا أبا الإنعـام إنا فى الحـمى*
*هـذا حمـــاكم روضـة ومقـــــام* 
*قـل يا عــطاء الله من دانت لـه*
*كـل الرقـاب لـتوصل الأرحـــام* 
*أشكو إليك ولسـت أفشى خافيا*
*عنــكم فأنـــتم للأنــــام زمــــام* 
*يا ثانى اثنين البتول تمخــضت*
*عنـكم لتلقـــى سعـدها الأيـــــام* 
*تالله مـــا حنـث اليمـــين فإنـكم*
*أنتــم أمـــان الكون أنت ســلام* 
*يــــا سـيدا مـن ســيد ومبـجـل*
*يــــا ملجأ الأحباب حيث أقاموا* 
*فلــكم حبيب الله عـــين عــناية*
*ولواحــــظ ترمـى بهن سهــــام* 
*عشقتك عينى فابتـليت بصحوتى*
*حــاشا لعين شــــاهدتك تنـــــام* 
*يــا نعم بطن قد حــــواك ويـا له*
*نســب له أهـل السـمــــا خـــدام*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

صــــلاةٌ و تسليـــــمٌ من الله كُلـــــما
بــــدا قمــرٌ تغشى الحســـينُ المعظمَ
سليلَ الوصّي المُرتضى و ابنُ فاطمة
علــــيه إله العرش صّـــلى و سّـــــلمَ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
حُبــك على كل عقـل يا ابن الوصي مَرها
يـــا حسين احس خدمتك مثل العسل مُرها
يالتحمل اجنــازتي الـــ لطـف كربلا مُّرها
جنـــة مثل حضرته مــــا اظن تصح جنــة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
و متباركين بالمولد مقدماً ..

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

هنــــؤّا الزهـــراء في مولودهِـــا
قُــرةُ العينيـــن ثــاني الحسنيــــن
خـــامسٌ تحت الكســــاءِ لثقــــلهِ
ثــالثٌ في الهديِ ثاني الفرقديـــن
نال في الفضل صفات المصطفى
و كـــذا حـــاز معـــالي الأبويــن
هــنــؤا المختــــار فـــي تكبيـــرةٍ
بشّــــــروا فيه مُصــّلي القبلتيـــن
* * * *
بشّــــــروا الدِّين بمن يحميـه مـن
نســـلِ هندٍ بــل و شر التوبتيــــن
يــا زعيم الحق يـــا كنز الهــــدى
يـا إماماً في الورى في الإثنتيـــن
نحنُ لـــــم ننسك في عهدٍ مضــى
و كــــذا نبـقى نوالــي الخدمتيـــن
نُحيـي يوميّك على طـــول المــدى
نبـــذّلُ النفـــس بديـــل الحالتيـــن
يـــــوم ميـــــلادك نُحييـــهِ كــــذا
يـــــوم عــاشوراء بذيل المشهدين
سنغـــطّي هــــذه الدنيـــا صـــدىً
بنــــداءٍ يا حسيـــناً يــــا حسيــــن 
* * * *

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الغالية احساس وحكاية
بالعافية عليك خدمة سيدي ومولاي الحسين ع
وان شاء الله احاول القى اللي تريديه
نسألك الدعاء
تحياتي 
دمتي بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

قصيدة بمناسبة مولد الامام الحسين ع
بعنوان

ياثاني ريحانـه **** نـورت دنيانـه
***********
يبـن الزجيـه زيـن العالـم جمالـك
نورك بديع وحاشه مايحصـل مثالـك
كل الخصال السامية أضحـت خصالـك
يامن مضامين الوفـه تلـوذ ابظلالـك
وبأمره سبحانـه **** نـورت دنيانـه
******************
يامهجة الهادي وقلب فاطمـة وحيـدر
كـل الوجـود بنـورك الليلـه تنـور
وبذكرك السامي الذنوب الصعبه تُغفـر
مو إنت باب الله الوسيع وربنـه قـرر
من فضل إحسانه **** نـورت دنيانـه
****************
آنه أسيـر اشواقـك وحبـك ملكنـي
واقبلني عبـدك ياحسيـن ولا تردنـي
بزهوة طلوعك كحلت يحسيـن جفنـي
وانت بضيـاءك نورتنـي وشرفتنـي
والروح فرحانه **** نـورت دنيانـه
*******************
إنت الحبيب الأوحد وحرت بصفاتـك
غالي يبو اليمه وشريد اوصف غلاتك
سيـد شبـاب الجنـة ذروة مكرماتـك
وانه حياتي ارتبطـت بسيـرة حياتـك
وانت يمولانـه **** نـورت دنيانـه
******************
ياحجـة البـاري تعـالـى ياإمـامـي
إنت الحسين وبس إلك شوقي اوغرامي
وانفاسي بسمك غردت ياسـر هيامـي
ومن زمزم احسانك شرب قلبي الظامي
يمروي اظمانـه **** نـورت دنيانـه
********************
يحسين روضه من رياض الجنه قبـرك
بيه الملائك صاعده وهابطـه بذكـرك
وبهالقبر ربك كشـف للنـاس سـرك
واتمنى لويصبح إلي موضـع بكتـرك
وارجه لتنسانـه **** نـورت دنيانـه
*******************
قصيدة باللهجة العراقية
ان شاء الله تعجبك
وجاري البحث عن قصائد اخرى

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

وهذه قصيدة بالفصحى

شع في شعبان نورُ الطاهرين 
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****
مرحبا شعبان يا شهر السرور = والاماني والتهاني والحبور 
فيك للأمجاد افاق تدور = كل يوم فيك بالفضل قمين =
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****
قد تجلى البشرُ في يوم عظيم = اذ أتتنا الطهرُ بالخير العميم 
بوليد فاق عيسى والكليم = ذاك خير الخلق مولانا الحسين =
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****
انجبت فاطمة ام الهداة = لحسين فهو مشكاة الحياة 
ذاك من احيا سبيل المكرمات = وسما بدرا يشق الخافقين =
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****
قد غدا ثالثُ شعبان الاغر = فرحة قد ابهجت خير البشر 
وعلي المرتضى فيه ابتشر = وامهُ الزهراء ام الاكرمين =
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****
واستفاق الصبح في ثوب البهاء = رابع الايام من شهر الهناء 
بوليد كان في المهد لواء = قمر قد انجبت أمُّ البنين =
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****
انه العباس من يحمي الذمار = وابو الفضل به الفضلُ استجار 
عند ارض الطف مازال المنار = لحسين كان ردءا ومعين =
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****
واقتفى الخامس هاتيك النجوم = فله الدنيا بأجلال تقوم 
ولد السجاد ينبوع العلوم = وانحنى الكون لزين العابدين =
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****
ليلة النصف بها مسك الختام = بإمام العصر مولانا الهمام 
من به العدل على الارض يقام = وهو من ينسف عجل الظالمين =
فهو عيد المؤمنين 
*****

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

وهذه ابوذية في حب الامام الحسين ع

إلـك حـبي يبو الأكبـر مسـره 
وللـعالم كشـفته بـكل مسـره 
ومشيت بدربك وأدري بـ مسره 
أحط ارحالي بالجنــــه الزهيــه

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

وهذه قصيدة اخرى بالفصحى

في شعبان شهر الرحمة والغفران
في شعبان ولد حسين في شعبان =
الطاف الرحمن تعالى = ترسم في الافاق جمالا
ولد حسينٌ في شعبان =
*****
ألقٌ في بيت الزهراء = قد زين كل الارجاء
انجبت الزهراء حسينا = واستضحك وجه الجوزاء
والقران يصدح بثناء التنزيل
والتوراة راحت تعتنق الانجيل =
فحسين للحق إماما = في كل الاديان تسامى
ولد حسينٌ في شعبان =
*****
سبحان الخالق اذ صّور = وجها كالصبح اذا اسفر
بجمال حسين ٍ تتغنى = الحوّرُ برياض المحشر
ما ابهاه ريحانة طه المختار
ما احلاه قرة عين ٍ للكرار =
حورُ العين به تتغزل = والشمس لطلعته تخجل
ولد حسينٌ في شعبان =
*****
في مولده جاء الهادي = احمد بالمولود ينادي
سماه حسينا فتسامى = لحنا في ثغر الانشاد ِ
والاملاك حفت بنبيّ الاسلام
والمولود يرضع من ازكى ابهام =
فتغذى نهج الابرار= وسما رمزا للأحرار
ولد حسينٌ في شعبان =
*****
احسين هذا ام فرقد = ام هذا المختار محمد
كحسام في المهد تراه = وبأهل الغيّ يتوعد
سوف يثور باسم الله ِ وباسم الدين
كالبركان يضرب اوكار الباغين =
في العاشر من شهر محرم = للأسلام يضحي بالدم
ولد حسينٌ في شعبان =
*****

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

وهذه قصيدة اخرى باللهجة العراقية

هاليلة افراح بكل بيت = والفرحه تخص اهل البيت 
هاليله افراح بكل بيت 

يا حسين مبارك ميلادك = ونهني العتره وأحبابك 
جبريل يبشر بخبارك = وبذيج الظلمه وضويت 
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت 

نورت الدنيه ومابيهة = وبنورك انت الحاميهة 
يا حسين اسمك صار عليهة = وبذكرك احنه وطاريهة 
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت 

يا حسين الفرحه نعليهة = بنجوم الدنيه نخليهة 
تضوي وتزهر واسمك بيهة = ثالث شعبان وهليت 
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت 

والزهره تنشر يم راسك = واملاك الدنيه حراسك 
تقرا القرأن انت انفاسك = وتزور الكعبه وصليت 
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت 

تدعي الباري بكل احساس = وعيونك صدت نبراس 
يا الميلادك رفعت راس = يا فخر انت لأهل البيت
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت 

مفتخره الشيعه وفرحانه = والسنه اتبشر ويانه 
للزهره نقدم عنوانه = وردة وشمعه وطيب انطيت 
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت 

يا شيعي افرح وانسه احزانك = هذا حسين اللي بيه ايمانك 
لجلك ضحى بدمه وصانك = وزوره شكد يالحنيت 
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت 

انت الثروه وانت الثوره = واليمشي بدربك ويطره 
يربح جنه الباري يخبره = وبوجه ابيض لو طبيت 
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت 

لحسين اشبك لو حنيت = وشوف الهادي اتمنيت
الحور يزفك لو جيت = وتصلي بصوتك طبيت 
هاليلة افراح بكل بيت

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

هذا كل ماوجدته اختي احساس
وان شاء الله يعجبوك
نسألك الدعاء 
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## محب المعصومين ع

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم...

 السلام عليك يا ابا عبدالله..

 يعجز الوصف وتجف الاقلام في مدح الائمة الاطهار عليهم افضل الصلاة وازكى السلام

 لو يوجد كلمة افضل من الشكر لقدمتها لكم 

 مشكورين على القصائد الرائعه وجعلها الله في موازين اعمالكم 

 ..تحياتي.:محب المعصومين (عليهم السلام)

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*تسلمين خيتي الغالية لؤلؤة نجفية على وقتك و مجهودك الرائع ..*
*أختياركِ جميل .. و بميزان حسناتكِ إن شاء الله هالعمل الراقي ..*
*هنيئاً لنا خدمة الحسين عليه السلام ..*
*لك خالص شكري ..*
*على فكرة ..*
*أعجبتني الأبيات ..*
*دعواتي لك بالتوفيق دنيا و آخره ..*
*و عساك ع القوة ..* 
*و متباركة بالمولد و من العائدين بإذن المولى تعالى .*
*لك منّي أجمل التحايا ..*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*تسلم ع التواجد أخوي محب المعصومين ع*
*و عساك ع القوة .*
*في أمان المولى تعالى .*
*تحياتي لك أيضاً .*

----------

